# Get Yours Now



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

While supplies still last:https://www.tacticaltraps.com/hdcom...MIjpiJq8Tu5QIVCc3ICh2FIwzuEAEYASAAEgKOVPD_BwE


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

is this advertisement allowed here...the link is a super marketing thing...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I would say so except for the fact that gilberte has been around since 2004. I'd prefer to think this is a product that he thinks others might be interested in that he'd like to pass on and he does post, although not very frequently.

What say you, gilberte??


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gilbert , I hesitate to click on a link blindly , how about you tell us more about the traps in the next 24 hours or I take this down.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I clicked on the site and it shows what looks like a shelf that has a flip down underside where two handguns can be stored. It takes only a second or two to release the underside, and looks like it would be a good way to have guns available if needed quickly for self-defense, but not so everyone can see it.
The idea looks good, I just wondered if the link's message was allowed in this subforum of HT as it seems like a straight advertisement, although I think the product looks like it could be useful.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ain't a trap GCP - it's a cool shelf that hides 2 guns. Keeps them where they are available in an emergency - not up in the back of your closet.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Gilbert , I hesitate to click on a link blindly , how about you tell us more about the traps in the next 24 hours or I take this down.


I clicked it. It’s legit. It’s a Trojan shelf that hides a couple pistols. It’s a reasonably good deal for what it is. 


My thought: as decent a deal as it may be, I’m not sure I’d ever buy a mass-marketed “hidden” gun locker as it would be easy to identify by the thief that’s done their homework. If you feel the need to hide and lock, I think you’re better off finding those unique spots in your house/furniture that you’d only figure out by living in it for a while.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a neat idea and would be great for allowing quick access while keeping the guns away from most other people.

I wouldn't be concerned about thieves knowing what it was. 

I think it's meant more to keep the guns away from kids in the home without having them locked in a safe.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a neat idea and would be great for allowing quick access while keeping the guns away from most other people.
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned about thieves knowing what it was.
> 
> I think it's meant more to keep the guns away from kids in the home without having them locked in a safe.


While locking kids in a safe has numerous practical advantages I think it's frowned upon in most states.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> While locking kids in a safe has numerous practical advantages I think it's frowned upon in most states.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

My apologies for posting this ad, I looking at another (trusted) site and saw it and thought some here might have an interest. Please remove it if it is a problem.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gilberte said:


> My apologies for posting this ad, I looking at another (trusted) site and saw it and thought some here might have an interest. Please remove it if it is a problem.


posting links of interest is fine , but when there is a very minimal description that sounds like a sales pitch we wonder if your account has been hacked and adds are being posted.

had your description been " I found these very interesting gun hidden in plain sight shelves , thought you might be interested."

it wouldn't have come to be questioned with the link.

thanks . Pete


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> If you feel the need to hide and lock, I think you’re better off finding those unique spots in your house/furniture that you’d only figure out by living in it for a while.


I've always thought this was a little unique but I'm guessing the mattress on the sleeper version is a little lumpy.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

When I saw tht link, it reminded me of a group on FB that had similar products. Photo is of cabinets I made years ago, but never finished. 2 38's on left, right would hold a 22, 23 27 glocks. They locked behind the crown moulding.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That’s what I’m talking about.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

po boy said:


> When I saw tht link, it reminded me of a group on FB that had similar products. Photo is of cabinets I made years ago, but never finished. 2 38's on left, right would hold a 22, 23 27 glocks. They locked behind the crown moulding.


Excellent.
My dad made much the same in the 70's in a built-in tv cabinet/room divider in the living room.
Always thought it was a genius idea.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I just keep a 12ga. pumpgun under my pillow.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

It's all fun and games until you start sleepwalking


----------

